# Giardia positive - shave bottom and legs?



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Boohoo. Just got a call from vet who says Charlie Bear (brought home on Sunday from breeder) tested positive for Giardia. She is suggesting that in addition to treating both him and my diva Lucy with medicine, that we shave the undersides of their tails and all down the backs of ther legs to the hocks AND give them butt baths each and every time they have a BM. 

Comments/experiences?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I think you can keep their butts clean with out shaving the heck out of them! Just my two cents.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie had giardia when she was a puppy. I kept her bottom and the yard clean. She was not shaved and the vet did not mention it.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

So good to hear. Stupid question, did you do a soap/water/hair dryer type of butt bath each time they pooped or did you use some type of baby wipe and only do the whole thing if you actually see poop in the hair. I don't know how they do it, but Lucy usually manages to poop without getting it in her hair. Her hair is starting to be so pretty and long that I do not want to cut it so I really like your responses. Thanks.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

If there wasn't any poop on her hair I didn't wash her. Sometimes the diaper wipe worked and other times I actually shampooed her bottom-you will be able to tell. I did not blow her dry every time. Be sure to wash your hands!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

The shaving is a bad idea, that is only helpful to people who never pick up poop, or keep the yard clean, don't empty standing water, let their dog drink pond water, and leave feces dried and wet on the dogs bottom. I am reasonably sure you are not one of them. Giardia is not a big deal if your dog is healthy and you treat it. This is common in dogs coming from a shelter situation or dogs that are in close contact with each other, some parts of the country have seasons for it. The first few days of treatment I would do butt baths with shampoo, because you have two you do not want them reinfecting one another, after that time only if they are not clean, do clean up all the poop until treatment is over.


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

when i got ella from her breeder she was also positive for giardia.we did not know it initially, but she had very loose and frequent poops. i would use doggie wipes all the time on her bottom to keep her clean. to start training, i was bringing her outside to poop and would put her into an enclosed gated area. little did i know that she was reinfecting herself from whatever was left on the grass which was not visible, probably from her paws. 
she needed two or three courses of antibiotics!! so i would be very careful with your baby. i don't think you need to shave either, just wash butt and feet!!!
good luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

wow! I am so sorry!!! How did they get it!???


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Nah, you don't need to shave them, that's a bit too extreme.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats to bad  I'm worried about my two getting something at our new home. Our walk goes by streams and puddles they take sips before I can catch them. Hope you can get it all under control . My friends son got it when he was very young it really made him sick for awhile so be extremely careful. I think you can buy a spray that will kill the bacteria in your yard.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

If i'm going to have to do it, I want it to smell good, so I use water and shampoo. I don't dry him, if I'm able just to get his rear.

I buy disposable latex gloves for this purpose (I use them for all baths), so avoid spreading something around our pet (or human) family.


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

So sorry, little Beau had giardia and it was a nightmare with all the diarrhea and trying to potty train him at the same time. He was finally diagnosed accurately and treated and I have kept him on a simple food since he seems to have a sensitive stomach and all has been fine. He never got shaved. My vet also told me only to treat my other dog if he showed symptoms-he never did and has been fine. I kept his potty area very clean and picked up after he pottied right away.


----------

